# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  802.11a, 802.11b, 802.11g και ίσως ... 802.11b by Texas

## volman

Εκεί που ήταν όλα μέλι – γάλα με τα πρωτόκολλα, ήρθε το 802.11b με την υλοποίηση της Texas Instruments, να μας μπερδέψει εντελώς. Αναλυτικότερα:

Είναι γνωστό ότι αναμένετε το πρωτόκολλο 802.11g με μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, καθώς και άλλα πλεονεκτήματα. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά. Τώρα έρχετε η Texas Instruments και κυκλοφορεί ένα καινούργιο τσιπάκι, το ACX100 το οποίο υπόσχεται διπλάσια διαμεταγωγή για το πρωτόκολλο 802.11b. Μπάχαλο δηλαδή..

Διαβάστε περισσότερα στο άρθρο παρακάτω.

Περισσότερα:
Άρθρο από το PC Magazine

----------


## fidakis

Na ypo0eso oti einai h texnologia pou xrhsimopoiei h dLink sta + montela ths?

----------


## drf

> Na ypo0eso oti einai h texnologia pou xrhsimopoiei h dLink sta + montela ths?


προφανώς... το 900άρι μοστράρει στη διαφήμηση από κάτω...  ::

----------


## dti

Η ΤΙ φαίνεται οτι έχει κι άλλο άσσο στο μανίκι της!

Διαβάστε για ένα ακόμη νέο τσιπάκι, που καταναλώνει 10 φορές λιγότερη ενέργεια, από αυτή που απαιτούν τα σημερινά 802.11b chipsets, όταν είναι σε stand-by mode.
Η μικρότερη κατανάλωση συμβάλλει στην αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας όσων χρησιμοποιούν συσκευές wi-fi, καθώς μπορούν να τις χρησιμοποιούν για πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο, πριν τις επαναφορτίσουν.

Περισσότερα:
http://www.wirelessarena.com/artman/pub ... _476.shtml

----------

